
“Remorseless” renewables are approaching a final frontier - prostoalex
http://qz.com/680240/remorseless-renewables-are-approaching-a-final-frontier-after-which-everything-will-change/
======
mamurphy
"[S]olar, wind and storage technologies continue their remorseless—if not
breathtaking—decline in cost."

